# ants for food



## willgood (Aug 13, 2005)

i have alot of little tiny ants, that seem harmless and im wondering if you could use them as food as long as they are smaller. Im in the northwest so i know they arent poisonous.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 13, 2005)

I wouldnt reccommend feeding ants to mantids. From what ive heard, all ants can sting and bite and they wont hesitate to use their weapons on your mantid.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

